# who is sponsored???



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

who is all sponsored in here.....just wonderin if you are how did you do it....


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Local pro shop but I dont shoot elite anymore I only shoot bowhunter now. I got tired of my scope and stabilizer and all and just went back to my hunting setup full-time.


----------



## Mathews guy (Jan 16, 2006)

i'm not sponsered but i only hunt


----------



## bowtechteen (Jan 19, 2006)

I am trying to get sponsered by bowtech!!!i sent in an application ig ot off theri site!


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

Not sponsered in archery. Sponsered with fishing gear however. The biggest thing is to be good at marketing. A college degree is very helpful. Winning a few tournaments, or becoming friends with owners/vendors is a good way to get your name out there.


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

sponcered by my local shop :wink: got an application from there website and am good m8s with the owners :beer: Tony and simon :beer:


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

see below


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

Team Bowtech
Carbon Express
STS
Coffey Marketing
Sure-Loc (I think)
And some others...
Wanna get sponsored by Stan and copper John...got stan and copper john on my indoors bow.  And would like to go to them full time.


----------



## bowhunter972 (Aug 25, 2005)

im sponsored by copperjohn. all you do is send a resume with what you can do for their company like endors their product and give them ways you can. i just got contacted by copperjohn today that said they except my offer and im sponsored. I just emailed carter about a sponsorship and am waiting for a reply. i think i have a chance with carter to. but all you do is send the resume and tell them a list of your equipment and they decide.


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

see below...

you need to get you a resume, develop a good relationship with your dealer AND reps, shoot decent, have a good attitude, and do what you can to promote not only the products but the sport as well...


----------



## alexvpaq (Nov 28, 2005)

I wan't to be sponsored by my local pro store but i think i got to get better! because i still shot pretty bad...


----------



## bowhunter972 (Aug 25, 2005)

bring up your score and get to know your shop and ull have a sponsor. im really close with my proshop and for staes hes setting up a team and is gonna sponsor me after states to.


----------



## hca1290 (Jul 17, 2005)

All you gotta do is look at my signature! Oh and also if any of you were beaten at Gainsville,Fl the guy that beat all of you (Eric Cambell) is one of my good friends. Even though he is two years younger than me he shoots like he is 3 years older than me! He just got sponsored by Matthews and just recieved the newest Matthews bow. Cant remember what it is called. But just wanted to say Congrats to him!


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Me, :wink:


----------



## gamohunter (Oct 4, 2006)

I am a ProStaffer for 
Sticks N Limbs Camo
Trophyline
Carson Optical


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Sent a sort of resume to starrflight, and got sponsored by scorpion strings though the provincial team.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i am by alpine archery, carbon force, and radial exweaves.


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

i am still working on getting a sponsor


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i am


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

master hunter said:


> i am by alpine archery, carbon force, and radial exweaves.


and dakota strings.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

master hunter said:


> i am by alpine archery, carbon force, and radial exweaves.


uhm carbon force makes radial xweaves so how r u sponsered by both?


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Elite Archery
Carter Releases
HHA Optics
Johnson's Grips
Lazer Bowstrings


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Elite13 said:


> Elite Archery
> Carter Releases
> HHA Optics
> Johnson's Grips
> Lazer Bowstrings


your sponsored by hha but your sig says you shoot a spot hogg


----------



## Varbogen (Apr 6, 2007)

*Sponsor's*

If You are looking for Sponsorship and close to Kenosha , I might be able to help . 

Can coach you to being even better if you put in the time .


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

PSE 
americas best bow strings
top gun 
vibracheck
tru fire
and grim reaper broadheads


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm a ProStaffer for MossyOak and I'm trying to get on with a certain bow company that builds a really fast bow...Wonder what it could be?


----------



## joe bridge (Nov 9, 2007)

is anyone sponsored by martin, and if so, how did you get it?


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

shooting staff for both below


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> your sponsored by hha but your sig says you shoot a spot hogg


i cant remember how to change it. How do you?


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

J-Daddy said:


> I'm a ProStaffer for MossyOak and I'm trying to get on with a certain bow company that builds a really fast bow...Wonder what it could be?



Could it be Elite?:wink:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Elite13 said:


> i cant remember how to change it. How do you?


go into your profile and hit edit signature


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

t.r.u. ball, victory, and bohning


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Firenock and i am working a deal with a PSE rep for next year


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

spot hogg, rock solid strings, onestringer arrow wraps, bohning, and tru ball here get your resume together and get with your local bow shop have a lot better chance with bowtech if your local dealer is backing you get ready everyone starts lookin again in august and sept


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

Elite13 said:


> uhm carbon force makes radial xweaves so how r u sponsered by both?


woops wasn't thinkin strait. my bad


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i am sponcerd by hoyt, Aep, Sure loc, ceader ridge, Local pro shop Hls, goldtip, bohning


----------



## bowhntr1414 (Jun 9, 2008)

i am sponsored by bohning,aep,mathews:wink:,easton, and toxonics


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Varbogen said:


> If You are looking for Sponsorship and close to Kenosha , I might be able to help .
> 
> Can coach you to being even better if you put in the time .


Off topic HOLY CRAP a 230# bow?!?


On topic I only hope to get sponsered one day. Once I win the 2016 olympics *maniacal laugh*


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

Im sponsored by *sullys bowfishing *, and by myself:wink:


----------



## illusion2281 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am by: firenock prostaff, victory staff, HHA optics, QAD, arrow skins pro staff, Pharis custom calls, Rock solid strings, steiner binos


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Sponsored by my local shop


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

I shoot for sullys bowfishing, if u need it *SULLYS* has it!!!!!


----------



## Bengal '07 (Mar 4, 2008)

I just got sponsored by TURBONOCKS. Talk to Nick Snook and see if you can get in.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

A note to the adults that have been posting in this thread.

Get out, and stay out of this thread. If any of the moderators catch adults posting in this thread from this point forward, it will be a permanent ban. No further warnings will be given.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Recordkeeper said:


> A note to the adults that have been posting in this thread.
> 
> Get out, and stay out of this thread. If any of the moderators catch adults posting in this thread from this point forward, it will be a permanent ban. No further warnings will be given.


are the adults aloud to awnser questions that we have? just wondering


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Elite13 said:


> are the adults aloud to awnser questions that we have? just wondering


I don't have any problem with that. But when an adult comes into a thread like this and recruits members of the Young Archers Forum for sponsorships, I get pretty nerveous.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Recordkeeper said:


> I don't have any problem with that. But when an adult comes into a thread like this and recruits members of the Young Archers Forum for sponsorships, I get pretty nerveous.


oh ok. i understand then


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

I am sponsored by... 
Pearson Archery
HHA(sight and release)
Tango Archery
Onestringer Arrow Wraps(I love these things...)


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm 15 so its ok!

M&R Bowstrings
Tru-ball Releases
Scorpion Venom Archery Lubricants
Onestringer Arrow Wraps
Bohning

Also talkin to Bodoodle Arrow Rests
Sword Acu-site
Pearson Archery
Victory Archery
Outback Sport Optics


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

i am looking in to sure loc,hoyt ,cr,donkier, and scott


----------



## TexanBowhunter (Aug 3, 2009)

any help on how to get sponsored by Bowtech?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I shoot for truball and axcel


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I am sponsored by my local shop (Skalak Outoors) and am working on Mathews


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

I want to be sponsored! I don't know how!


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

yes i am sponsored, shot tournys came in top 5 in all of them ( mostly) and won the worlds =]


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

just so you all know....just because you shoot a hoyt doesnt mean youre sponsored by them. just because you shoot a stan doesnt mean your sponsored by them. i talked to the previous owner of surelocs wife about sponsorships and she says they dont sponsor. a sponsorship is where you buy things either at cost or have a written contract with the company.



and who ever says their sponsored what kind of scores are you shooting?


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

Elite13 said:


> uhm carbon force makes radial xweaves so how r u sponsered by both?


i think so, but carbon force was the older ones. it is two branches. like bowtech and diamond


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

iharangozo94 said:


> just so you all know....just because you shoot a hoyt doesnt mean youre sponsored by them. just because you shoot a stan doesnt mean your sponsored by them. i talked to the previous owner of surelocs wife about sponsorships and she says they dont sponsor. a sponsorship is where you buy things either at cost or have a written contract with the company.
> 
> 
> 
> and who ever says their sponsored what kind of scores are you shooting?


Its not so much your scores as it is how you conduct yourself around others.

How you represent their product without tearing down others!


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

rascal said:


> Its not so much your scores as it is how you conduct yourself around others.
> 
> How you represent their product without tearing down others!


im not tearing anyone down im letting them know.


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm sorry I didn't mean it like that. I wasn't referring to you .

I meant with out tear down other manufactures products.


----------



## FITAfanatic (Jun 29, 2009)

*;d*

Im sponsored by Bowtech, VaporTrail, Bohning, and OptiLogic. Either you print out and fill out an application then send it or fax it. Or you can be more brave and direct and call them and ask.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I Picked up wicked 1 strings at the first of the year.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I tried to get sponsored by mathews but I have to have a sponsorship through them through a Mathews retailer. As of right now I shoot for Wicked 1 Bowstrings, Trophy Blend, and T.R.U. Ball


----------

